# Hagamos de la electronica un profesion honesta.



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 10, 2009)

es importante recobrar la confianza de nuestros clientes y futuros clientes, desgraciadamente hay que reconocer, que esta profesion siembra dudas e incredibilidad en nuestro trabajo, especialmente a los tecnicos ,que dedican sus conocimientos a la reparacion de dispositivos electronicos en general.

debemos comprometernos como comunidad de electronicos, a brindarles a los clientes lo mejor de nuestro trabajo, siendo honestos, claros y eficaces en nuestro trabajo.

hay que recomponer la mala fama de tecnicos engañosos, que cobraban sumas de dineros elevados, en trabajos que  se necesitaban una pequeña inversion honestidad ante todo.

creo que asy ganamos mas clientes y lo mejor aun satisfaccion de ser los mejores.

saludos tu compromiso es importante!!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2009)

ELIHU TOVAR dijo:


> es importante recobrar la confianza de nuestros clientes y futuros clientes, desgraciadamente hay que reconocer, que esta profesion siembra dudas e incredibilidad en nuestro trabajo, especialmente a los tecnicos ,que dedican sus conocimientos a la reparacion de dispositivos electronicos en general.
> 
> debemos comprometernos como comunidad de electronicos, a brindarles a los clientes lo mejor de nuestro trabajo, siendo honestos, claros y eficaces en nuestro trabajo.
> 
> ...


 



y de paso comprometernos a ir a misa lso domingos y ayudar a cruzar la calle a las viejitas.

con cariño te digo : de jate de jo..........
quien sos ?? el pastor jimenez ???????

a quien le hablas ?? cada uno trata de llevar su vida como puede, la honestidad y la deshonestidad estan en todos lados.
de donde saliste ?? de una botella ??

si trabajases en el gremio verias que hay gente de mierda en TODOS LADOS .
jefes , empleados, tecnicos, clientes, la viejita que viene a traerte una radio con cara de buenita es una tremenda HDP y "usa" ese disfraz.

algunas frases que he escuchado en la cara de "clientes/as":
1--- "lo que pasa es que ud. tiene mala voluntad" , por que yo no queria arreglarle el boton de el inodoro, a pesar de que le dije que no era plomero yo .
2 --- "ud. cobra caro, mi hijo trabaja de esto pero esta muy ocupado, sino venia y me salia menos " .
sin comentarios.
3 --- "ud cobra la hora mas que mi hijo que es medico " 
una vieja que tenia una casa 10 vecs mejor que la mia , asi que si el hijo ganaba poco ella debia cultivar mariguana para mantener esa casa.
4 --- "el señor que vino antes el si era honesto, por que no me cobro" .
me llamo a mi por la mierda que le hizo el vecino ese honesto, que le provoco un cortocircuito, igual, ........por solo pretender cobrar ya soy deshonesto.
y me tengo que bancar sus insultos a pesar de que fui por que ella me llamo , y para solucionarle su problema.
pero mi pretension de cobrar ......fue lo malo.


cuando mandes el pedido de canonizacion avisa que te apoyo , pero no vengas aca a hacerte el santo, por que cada uno la pelea como puede.

vos no sos el santo de los humildes y lso demas KK.

hay eternas discusiones pelotudas:
si cobras poco estas tirando la profesion al piso.
si cobras mucho la jerarquizas o sos un ladorn.

siempre segun a quien le convenga.

a quien no le paso de ir a la casa de una vieja $%&%$ y vos , un pobre laburante cuando le queres cobrar lo tuyo a ella que vive en un piso de la puta madre te hace un escandalo, como si la hubieses querido violar.
y te sale con que cobras mas que su hijo que es medico o astronauta.

dejate de inchar, habla de electronica o sino anda a corrientes pasando medrano que ahi te van a atender.

COBREN MUCHACHOS , COBREN Y BIEN COBRADO.

y mejor no la sigo por que termino a las puteadas cada vez que recuerdo cosas............:evil:


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 10, 2009)

no entiendo por que alguien como tu, sale con algo tan bajo como eso, pero sabes tranquilo respeto tu opinion ,y recuerda que este tema no es para insultar ,si no para concientizarnos que cada dia que pasa tecnicos ,tecnologos o ingenieros dañan con su poca honestidad esta profesion amada.

saludos!!!


----------



## Rick-10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Como todos sabemos algunos técnicos cobran por algo que no hicieron, es decir, reparan algún articulo electrónico cambiandole el fusible y un diodo y luego le dicen al cliente que se que tuvieron que cambiar 5 transistores, 2 CI y un transformador. Yo por mi parte considero que si por ejemplo esta situación se me presentase, simplemente le diría al cliente lo que sucedió y le cobraría el precio justo, osea, el precio del repuesto y el precio de mi trabajo. Pero..¿Qué precio podría valer el cambiar un fusible? Bueno,cambio un fusible en 5 segundos y no me cuesta nada hacerlo. El valor del trabajo no solo se mide por lo que haya costado reparar el aparato, sino que también se cobra por saber lo que hay que hacer, es decir, por el conocimiento.

Les dejo un texto que seguro algunos ya conocen. Luego se lo pueden contar a algún cliente enfadado.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------_En una empresa tenían un ordenador como servidor de varios miles de euros y muy complejo. Repentinamente,el ordenador dejo de funcionar y llamaron a un ingeniero informaciónrmático,que se persono rapidamente. Se sentó delante del PC,tecleo un par de comandos,murmuro alguna cosa en bajo,apago el aparato,saco un destornillador,apretó un tornillo y encendió el PC. Funcionaba a la perfeccion. El empresario,encantado se apresuro a darle las gracias y abonarle la factura._
_-Son Mil dolares dijo el informaciónrmático_
_-¡¡¡¡¡Mil dolares!!!!,vale que mi ordenador es complejo y caro,pero mil dolares por apretar un tornillo…no se los pagara salvo que me mande una factura detallada._
_El ingeniero asintió con la cabeza y se fue. Al día siguiente el empresario recibió la factura detallada,la leyó y accedió a pagarla sin rechistar. La factura decía así:_
_Servicios prestados:_
_Apretar un tornillo……….. …. …. …. …. … 1 dolar
__Saber qué tornillo apretar………….. ….. 999 dolares_

_Básicamente se trata de valorar los conocimientos que tenemos. Pensándolo en la mayoría de las veces das con la avería o problema “por que lo sabes”,por que tienes una experiencia que te hace saber en el 90% de las veces donde empieza la avería o problema._​-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2009)

No se que intenta hacer el que creo el tema pero cambiar el mundo no se puede y como que cada user, ingenieros y tecnicos de este foro sabe a lo que se dedica y sabe lo que va a cobrar y tambien sabe que es lo bueno y lo malo, No vas a cambiar nada con un tema!!!. Osea, este tema no tiene sentido.


----------



## Rick-10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Se puede ser realista sin necesidad de ser ofensivo. ¿O acaso no?


----------



## Rick-10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Será su estilo, pero no es cordial y las reglas del foro especifican claramente la actitud que deben tener los miembros del foro los unos con los otros. 

Cambiar el mundo es imposible. Lo que si es posible es cambiar uno mismo. Quizás el autor de feste topic vio la necesidad de incentivar a los demás a cambiar porque de alguna manera le molesta o cree incorrecto que los demás colegas realizen dichas acciones. No hay porqué para entrar en conflicto. Cada expresa su opinion respetando la de los demás, sin agredirlo ni haciendole critícas no constructivas. Si alguno le molesta lo que otro escribi, simplemente le constesta correctamente o no lo hace. Además si a uno no le gusta un topic, no hay necesidad de decir que es un topic sin sentido. Justamente esta es la sala de charla, para expresarse libremente respentando siempre las reglas del foro.
*" La libertad de uno termina donde comienza la del otro"*


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2009)

por qu eno hacen ACA una encuesta:
a ver cuantos de uds. creen que si le dicen al cliente que el problema era una resistencia de 0,1 U$ pero que era una falla rara y estuvieron 3 dias con ese equipo , y que el costo total son 100 U$.
a ver cuantos clientes tienen que conozcan y valoren su trabajo.

"por saber que tornillo apretar" y los mas de 10 años de estudio y experincia.

asi que no me jodan.
si van a hablar de gente deshonesta hablen de TODA LA RAZA HUMANA , no vengan a el foro a decir que el electronico que cobra caro es un chorro por que ahi si que voy a dejar de "hablar entre amigos" y voy a devolverles el insulto.

ants de hablar de honestidad comiencen por HIPOCRESIA.
que esta primero.


EDIT 2 : 

la profesion "electronica " :

¿ es una profesion deshonesta ?????

no se si han masticado un poco este titulo , pero a mi me da por las pelotas y tremendamente.
no conozco a ninguno que se dedique a esto que este forrado de $$$$$$$$.
apenas viven, es mas , muchos viven de otra cosa y terminan con esto como hooby.

uno debe si, MENTIR , para poder cobrar un misero mango, por qu elso clientes NO valoran nada, y ya lo dije y no hace falta que ponga mas ejemplos.

el titulo mismo ofende, y cuanto mas trabaja uno en esta profesion MAS ofende el titulo.

y si, me calienta.


la profesion esta NO va a ser honesta por el señor que pone este tema.

ya lo es y es una profesion bastante mas honesta que muchas otras por qu ehay pasion y cariño.

asi que dejense de joder con sentirse ofendiditos.
miren primero que es lo que escriben.
por que este tema ofende y no lo estoy inventando yo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 10, 2009)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con fernandob, con todo el respeto que se merece el compañero elihu tovar, los clientes no valorar el trabajo, al final si les cobraste poco o les cobraste caro van a salir hablando de tu trabajo, que quedo mal, que hay otro que se lo hace mas barato y si se le deja caer un vaso con agua o tienen los parlantes en corto y se quema de nuevo hablan hasta por los codos de tu trabajo y te denigran la reputacion ante los demas clientes.

En la electronica hay que ser vivo, es mas en todas las profesiones hay que serlo, como dicen por ahi, el vivo vive del bobo.

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 10, 2009)

no hay que olvidarse de los que te quieren pasar de vivos, aaaaaaaa, yo no toque nada, vos lo arreglaste y ahora no anda, es mas esta peor que cuando lo tocaste. arreglalo y no me cobres, eeeeeeh

abris el televisor/equipode audio/lo qeu sea y te encontras con que el nene le metio un destornillador, el marido un cuchillo, un vaso de agua,lo que sea, y te lo quieren hacer pasar como que la reparacion qeu hiciste es defectuosa. quien en es deshonesto??

saludos


----------



## Dano (Sep 10, 2009)

Es triste pero es la cruda realidad, uno pone lo mejor en sus laburos y el 90% de los clientes siempre tiene un pero en contra.

Pero que le vas a hacer asi es la vida del electrónico.

Frase épica: "el vivo vive del bobo"  mas que una frase es una ley.

Saludos


----------



## Salvador609 (Sep 11, 2009)

con todo lo que an dicho ya astas las ganas de segir en la carrera se me quitaron U_U


----------



## Rick-10 (Sep 11, 2009)

En ningún momento manifeste mi desecuardo con Fernandob, justamente expuse ese texto para que muchos comprendan que no se puede andar regalando el trabajo y el conocimiento que a uno le ha costado tanto adquirir, porque eso sería no valorarse uno mismo (existen excepciones como este foro en el que cada uno aporta su conocimiento pero a la vez recibe a cambio el conocimiento  de los demás). Por lo tanto no creo que yo haya manifestado una actitud Hipócrita.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 11, 2009)

Creo que las palabras no son buenas ni malas por si mismas, sinó que esas características se las da el que las utiliza.
Por otra parte, creo que los conocimientos si se deben compartir libremente.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 11, 2009)

ELIHU TOVAR dijo:


> es importante recobrar la confianza de nuestros clientes y futuros clientes, desgraciadamente hay que reconocer, que esta profesion siembra dudas e incredibilidad en nuestro trabajo, especialmente a los tecnicos ,que dedican sus conocimientos a la reparacion de dispositivos electronicos en general.
> 
> debemos comprometernos como comunidad de electronicos, a brindarles a los clientes lo mejor de nuestro trabajo, siendo honestos, claros y eficaces en nuestro trabajo.
> 
> ...


        
Como esta creciendo Foros de Electronica!  Ya se reciben mensajes de extraterrestres!

Elihu Tovar, Fernandob no hizo mas que informaciónrmarte como somos los terricolas. 
Por tu reaccion y la de otros foreros de la Federacion Galactica, veo que emocionalmente ustedes se parecen mucho a los humanos. Me refiero a que prefieren los cuentos de hadas donde todos aman al projimo y colaboran , *a decir las cosas tal como son en la realidad y sin pelos en la lengua*.


Respecto a tus reflexiones, no hay ninguna relacion entre honestidad y honorarios.

La honestidad en un trabajo, consiste en entregar al cliente lo que espera, y si debido a determinadas causas el trabajo quedara imperfecto, el cliente debe estar en conocimiento para decidir si acepta o no.

Los honorarios en cambio, son una cifra que fija el tecnico a cambio de resolver el problema, si el cliente lo acepta perfecto, si no, es libre de buscar a otra persona. 
A diferencia de lo que ocurre en tu planeta, en la Tierra nos regimos desde tiempos inmemoriales por las leyes de oferta y demanda.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 11, 2009)

En lo personal me gusta mucho un comercial de apple que se titula "Piensa Diferente" por que da una receta para como podemos cambiar el mundo... no es algo facil, pero sinceramente se debe poder lograr

Por otro lado no siempre se puede ser honesto, existe gente que solo quiere entender su version de las cosas y con ese tipo de gente solo funciona una mentira piadosa


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 11, 2009)

claro se puede notar que solo 1 o 2 entendieron el significado del foro y eso es excelente.

de aquellos que lanzaron expresiones groseras e insultos les digo algo: ¿quien les dijo lo que deben hacer en su trabajo? yo no jamas!!!

cuando hablo de honestidad me refiero a realizar un trabajo de calidad odviamente hay que cobrar bien, no confundan la frase que muchos citaron:

el vivo vive del bobo. con la frase

el ladron estafador vive del ignorante!

ojo este dicho si es veridico: llenura de un dia hambruna de quince dias!

eso es lo que sucede un cliente te paga el engaño pero de el no vuelves a conseguir trabajo!!

señores no pretendo cambiar sus vidas solo decirles que debemos ser honestos no bobos!!

y si alguna ves me tropezara a una viejita, por que no atravesarla, esa es una muestra de cariño ojo fernandob ,por que esa viejita como dices puede ser tu mama, o tu abuelita o tu en un futuro.

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 11, 2009)

El tema ya esta reabierto por que la verdad creemos que es tema interesante que puede generar un buen debate... sin embargo si vemos que sigue habiendo discordia entre los usuarios lo cerraremos y lo mandaremos a moderacion.... 

Gracias....


----------



## fernandob (Sep 11, 2009)

si chico, vi que algo paso, incluso alguna respuesta mia fue borrada.
se que tienen su trabajo con mantener al foro bien asi que no lo discuto.

referente a este tema creo que lo correcto es COMENZAR POR EL PRINCIPIO:

y el principio es a quien nos referimos:
el gremio electronico, creo que coincidiran que el joven que se mete a estudiar electronica es por que le gusta, pasion grande hay  y ganas de aprender.
seguro que habra otras profesiones donde claramente uno busca PODER Y DINERO teniendo claro que se cagaran en los demas.
bueno,.
si alguien quiere hacer una cruzada al respecto de la honestidad bien le convendria ir a donde se agrupa esa gente.

volviendo a los que estudian electronica y creo que en general cualquier area tecnica o de ciencia, llegara un dia que terminen los estudios y comiencen su vida laboral, ahi descubriran como dice eduardo el mundo de los terraqueos.

en general los jovenes que comienzan a trabajar van descubriendo como la gente es.
Como si pueden te cagan, como desvaloran tu trabajo.
me da pena que hayan quitado el post anterior por que puse ejemplos.

por ejemplo: 
quien no escucho la respuesta:

"esto para un electronico es una tonteria." 
"acaso vos no estudiaste electronica? "
"vos tenes manuales que te dicen donde esta la falla"
"vos deberias saber esto"
"como se yo que no me sacaste algun repuesto de el equipo ?? " 
"seguro fue una pavada y mira lo que me cobra" .
"uds. tienen ese aparatito (tester) que les dice cual es la falla" 

en fin, gente buena y gente mala hay en todos lados , gente desconfiada tambien.
gente hipocrita esta lleno.
es mas , todo el mundo tiene la costumbre de JUSTIFICARSE.
terrible palabra, : JUSTIFICARSE.
la gente actua mal y se justifica.
me da asco.

a veces creo que aplaudiria al tipo que diga:
"si, lo hice yo , sabia que estaba mal pero lo hice igual " 
por lo menos da la cara y no se llena la boca de mentiras y justificaciones.

pero vivimos donde vivimos, les aseguro que llenaria paginas de ejemplos.

vivimos donde vivimos, este gremio se crea de semillas de jovenes que quieren aprender, que les gusta.
repito, hay otras "carreras" que son mas............para ambiciosos de poder, pero no estas.

TODA la gente vive entre grupos humanos, en ciudades, pretender que solo algunos practiquen una moral inquebrantable es poner a ellos en desventaja.
una cosa es quien gusta de joder y cagar a los demas con malicia, una persona que vende o entrega cosas que sabe que se romperan pronto , eso si es mala gente, pero APRENDER A DEFENDERSE Y A DESENVOLVERSE EN LA VIDA NO ESTA MAL.

a cada uno de nosotros nos ha costado golpes aprender a defendernos, a no dejarnos cagar , años, experiencia y disgustos.

las personas de este gremio son PERSONAS y interactuan con otras personas.
somos tan victimas de la vida diaria como los demas .

es inadecuado querer venir con el discurso de el primer post, muy incorrecto, por que prejuzgan a la gente de aqui, ya que al parecer quien inicio esto cree que nosotros debemos ser "salvados" , por que nosotros somos deshonestos.
se equivoca por lo que ya exprese.

si quiere "guiar " a la gente debe hacerlo con TODA , sino solo va a perjudicar a algunos.
16 años tengo con un local a la calle, manejandome con gente y se como es la gente , gente somos TODOS.
si una persona puede pagar menos lo hara.
Uno aprende a identificar la la gente , aprende a cuidarse, a defenderse.

y cuando ves a un buen cliente LO CUIDAS.
y cuando ves a una mala persona TE CUIDAS.

yo sigo diciendo que el post este tenia doble sentido, y mal sentido.
hay una onda  como  que los demas son malos y que "el ha venido a guiarnos" me parece muy mal.
Luego de ahi en mas, decir que uno u otro insulta...........depende de quien lo mire.

a eso me referia cuando hablaba de hipocresia y de justificarse.
cada quien ve lo que le conviene.
vieron la pelicula "la niebla", YouTube - La niebla - TrÃ¡iler espaÃ±ol es interesante, muestra a una señora......ya exageradamente que quiere decirles a lso demas lo que es correcto, lo que es mejor, y incluso se escuda en la biblia y Dios.
el ser humano tiene un arte, es increible.....mente exasperante.
les puedo contar cosas mas comunes y cotidianas.

a quien inicio este post:

1 --- por que no entras al foro como hacen TODOS :
compartir electronica, consultar dudas, hacer bromas.
no a juzgarnos ni a querer evangelizarnos.
NO PODES tener la mas minima idea de quien es cada una de las personas que hay de el otro lado como para siquiera pretender juzgarlas en lo mas minimo .

2 --- me has hecho dedicar tiempo y consumir 3 nervo -calm para respoonder esto de la forma mas calmada posible, pero tengo muy claro que es lo que escribiste al principio, y si yo me encuentro con la señora esa de la pelicula "la niebla" no me voy a callar , y tampoco voy a seguir a la procesion .
no me importa que me digan maleducado o blasfemo.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 12, 2009)

Voy a ir por partes. También creo importante señalar que no soy técnico, por lo que me voy a basar en la lógica y no en mi experiencia (quizás si en lo que comentan los compañeros).


			
				ELIHU TOVAR dijo:
			
		

> es importante recobrar la confianza de nuestros clientes


 Siquieres recuperar la confianza de alguien, primero hay que aclarar por que la perdiste. 


			
				ELIHU TOVAR dijo:
			
		

> y futuros clientes,


 Aquí queda claro que su confianza no se basa en la experiencia. Por que desconfía de un técnico del que nunca fue cliente? Ya vemos que la tal desconfianza está basada en rumores retroalimentados, principalmente. 


			
				ELIHU TOVAR dijo:
			
		

> desgraciadamente hay que reconocer, que esta profesion siembra dudas e incredibilidad en nuestro trabajo,


 Este enunciado es defectuoso. Creo que quisiste decir que su trabajo siembra dudas en sus clientes (porque el trabajo no creo que tenga capacidad de dudar)


			
				ELIHU TOVAR dijo:
			
		

> especialmente a los tecnicos ,que dedican sus conocimientos a la reparacion de dispositivos electronicos en general.


 Nuevamente, no creo que "esta profesión" siembre dudas en los técnicos. Quizás quisiste decir que la profesión de los técnicos siembra incredibilidad en sus clientes.




			
				ELIHU TOVAR dijo:
			
		

> debemos comprometernos como comunidad de electronicos, a brindarles a los clientes lo mejor de nuestro trabajo,


 Cada uno hace lo que puede. Sinceramente, creo que no eres quien para decirle a los demás como deben trabajar. En tu utopía, si das el mejor servicio, serás el dominante en el mercado. Pero en el mundo real influyen muchos otros factores.    


			
				ELIHU TOVAR dijo:
			
		

> siendo honestos, claros y eficaces en nuestro trabajo.


 Nuevamente, la calidad de determinado servicio es un pequeño factor dentro de una gran nube. En cuanto a ser honestos y/o "claros", a veces la gente no comprende el verdadero valor de un trabajo (probablemente porque nunca le tocó estar "detrás del mostrador").




			
				ELIHU TOVAR dijo:
			
		

> hay que recomponer la mala fama de tecnicos engañosos,


 La cantidad de estafadores en este campo (el de reparaciones) es muy pequeña en comparación con otras areas, según entiendo. 


			
				ELIHU TOVAR dijo:
			
		

> que cobraban sumas de dineros elevados,


 Cada uno cobra lo que se le canta. Si hay una mejor oferta, naturalmente los clientes se van a decantar por el segundo. Eso se llama competencia. 


			
				ELIHU TOVAR dijo:
			
		

> en trabajos que  se necesitaban una pequeña inversion honestidad ante todo.


 La honestidad no produce ganancias (las cuales son el fin del trabajo, no así andar haciendo favores a la gente).




			
				ELIHU TOVAR dijo:
			
		

> creo que asy ganamos mas clientes


 El fin del trabajo no es el de ganar clientes, si no dinero. 


			
				ELIHU TOVAR dijo:
			
		

> y lo mejor aun satisfaccion de ser los mejores.


 No todos pueden ser "los mejores". Y peor aún, el proveer el mejor servicio no siempre va de la mano de las ganancias económicas.




			
				ELIHU TOVAR dijo:
			
		

> saludos tu compromiso es importante!!!


Sin comentarios.

Saludos, creo que no queda nada mas en el tintero.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 12, 2009)

Aunque no se refiere mucho a lo que se esta tratando, en mis tiempos libres me dedico al alquiler de luces y sonido, pero antes de dar el precio del servicio pregunto para que barrio es, si es un barrio de adinerados el precio sube un 40%, si es un barrio normal, pues precio normal o se hace un ligero descuento, aunque a veces los clientes que pagan menos son los que mas molestan, quieren que uno amanezca en los bailes con la misera cantidad que pagan ,molestan mas por la musica que uno les pone, etc... Tengo amigos tecnicos que tienen taller en el centro y cobran hasta por la revicion del aparato, porque se destapa el aparato, se revisa y se dice vale X plata, y dice el cliente: "esta muy caro, armamelo, mejor me lo llevo" o el tipico: "ahh bueno yo vengo despues".

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 12, 2009)

1) las profesiones no son deshonestas, la gente las hace asi.
2) no tenemos porqué ponernos agresivos ni insultarnos al debatir.
3) es verdad que los tecnicos mienten, los empresarios que venden tambien y tambien es verdad que la gente no valora el trabajo.

4) por otro lado, he tenido una experiencia de esas en la que vino 1 cliente a traerme 1 TV para reparar y se enojó cuando le dije que debia cobrarle unos pocos pesitos para hacerle el presupuesto y el analisis del mismo.

lo que el tipo no entendio (o no queria entender) es que si yo lo tomo al TV, lo desarmo, loreviso, le digo que es lo que tiene y despues no me dá el trabajo???


yo perdi tiempo, esfuerzo y me como  UNA RABIA!!!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 12, 2009)

Mi opinion personal es que al cliente no deberia interesarle lo que el aparato tenía (si fue solo un fusible que se abrió o fue que se quemo el transformador y toco cambiarlo) porque el no sabe electronica y lo que uno le diga asi sea mentira el se va a comer el cuento, solo deberia interesarle que trajo su aparato dañado y se le entregó reparado y debe pagar la cantidad que uno le cobre. 

Claro, en lo que si estoy de acuerdo con el compañero elihu tovar es que todo tiene su limite, ya que un amigo mio le pasó que le trajeron un aparato a reparar y el aparato no tenia nada (aparentemente) y el inventó que le cambio no se que cosas y cobró una cantidad de dinero X, pues el aparato siguio molestando y el cliente decidio mandarlo a un centro especializado y pues aya le dijeron que el tecnico no le habia hecho absolutamente nada, ni se habia tomado la molestia de limpiarlo, el cliente llego al taller y lo insulto y se perdio un buen cliente ya que el señor visitaba constantemente el taller para reparar equipos de amplificación profesionales.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 12, 2009)

Lo que comenta Oscar SI es una estafa.


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 12, 2009)

para mi es un orgullo contar con sus opiniones sean ciertas o no.
les agradesco a todos sin exepcion, por participar.

les pido disculpas a aquellos a los que con el tema que coloque los ofendi sin quererlo odviamente,esa no era mi intensión,disculpas de verdad.

a fernandob mis mas sinceros agradecimientos por exponer sus ideas, y la verdad cuando ingrese, a este foro, mi intensión nunca fue ser superior a nadie con mis ideas.solo queria aprender y compartir con todos los participantes del foro.

creo que ya no tengo nada mas que decir perdonen, si los ofendi.

saludos cordiales al gran foro de electronicos y sus participantes!!!


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 12, 2009)

La electrónica no es deshonesta, uno cobra lo que a uno le parece y punto.
En todas las profesiones es exactamente lo mismo.


Por ejemplo, hace unos meses se me rompió un retén de la moto, y como la necesitaba rápido y estaba ocupado la llevé a un taller (la primera vez en mi vida porque siempre la arreglé yo), y le dije, "le pasa tal y tal cosa, cuanto me sale y para cuándo la tenés?" y me dijo 35$ y que para dos días después. Yo ya sabía que era el retén y sabía cómo cambiarlo, y sabía que el retén valia $6, pero el tipo estaba haciendo su trabajo y eso le da de comer, no me pareció deshonesto lo que me dijo. Después terminé haciendoló yo al trabajo porque necesitaba la moto más rápido de lo que el tipo me la iba a arreglar, pero es otro tema aparte.
Depués si va otro a que le arreglen eso mismo, y cuando sale le decís "Che, sabias que el retén ese sale $6?" dicen "Ah este es un chanta me cobró una animalada por una pabada de cinco pesos", pero no es así.

También un luthier te puede cobrar $30 o $50 por calibrar una guitarra y es solo "ajustar un par de tornillos", pero el tipo sabe muy bien cómo hacerlo.

Podría dar millones de ejemplos de otras profesiones donde pasa lo mismo, no sé por qué se la agarrara con nosotros.


PD: Una pregunta (Sin animos de ofender ni discriminar a nadie, en serio), ¿sos Mormón o de una iglesia evangélica?




Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 13, 2009)

Obviamente pertenece a algun tipo de religion o tal vez sea Agnóstico como yo.

el tema no es ese, el tema está bien especificado ya:

cada cual hace su trabajo y cobra lo que quiere...
...y cada cliente decide si pagar ese precio o buscar otro tecnico.

un piloto solo toca botones y perillas, pero lo hace en una secuencia adecuada y con tiempos y datos de mediciones precisas.

yo tambien se apretar botones y girar perillas!!!!


----------



## electrodan (Sep 13, 2009)

No veo la obviedad acerca de que practica algún tipo de religión.
En cuanto a lo del piloto, no solo debe saber que perilla mover o que botón apretar, si no que también debe tener determinado perfil físico o psicológico.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 13, 2009)

Y en un piloto se paga muy bien la ENORME responsabilidad que tiene.

No es lo mismo llevar un cargamento de arena, que 300 personas


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 14, 2009)

DriX dijo:


> Y en un piloto se paga muy bien la ENORME responsabilidad que tiene.
> 
> No es lo mismo llevar un cargamento de arena, que 300 personas



No siempre.... luego me gusta entrar a ver lo que platican en el foro de pilotos de mexico... y generalmente no ganan tan bien como uno pensaria ......

http://www.fsmex.com/foros/


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 14, 2009)

Muchachos, creo que el origen de este tema no es porque el compañero Elihu Tovar pertenezca a alguna religion o quiera evangelizarnos, lo que pasa es lo siguiente:

Por lo general la gran mayoria de tecnicos de reparacion de electrodomesticos de la costa colombiana tienen fama de mañosos y estafadores, lo que pasa es que a veces le cambian piezas a los electrodomesticos, los mutilan cuando no encuentran al daño, equipos mal arreglados, inventan precios de repuestos, a veces le roban la plata al cliente al no entregar los trabajos, se quedan con el aparato, etc, etc...

No se si en otros paises se vea esto y por eso lo vean raro, pero por aca es la cruda realidad, son muy pocos lo tecnicos "responsables".

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 14, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> cambian piezas a los electrodomesticos, los mutilan cuando no encuentran al daño, equipos mal arreglados, inventan precios de repuestos, a veces le roban la plata al cliente al no entregar los trabajos, se quedan con el aparato, etc, etc...



Los describiste muy bien, exactamente y actualmente estoy pasando por ello. Lleve mi cámara digital al servicio técnico y me ha pasado todo y cada uno eso que me describes! 

Me dijeron que tenía dañado y me dijeron el costo, pagué todo de una vez! Ahora cada vez que voy me tienen una excusa, una vez me la devolvieron con otra "carcasa" y los botones dañados, no servía el zoom y eso que solo le tenían que reemplazar el lente. La devolví y le metí reclamo. 

Peor aún se dice llamar "hermano". Nunca me ha gustado denigrar a la persona por su condición política/religiosa o lo que sea. Pero algún tiempo estuve en la Iglesia de Evangelicos y algo que se enseña allí es a tener "testimonio" o "dar el ejemplo" y te aseguro que ese señor no lo ha dado!

PD: ademas la factura tiene fecha de emisión de 4 de julio. Ya voy para los 3 meses y nada que veo resultados. Eso si, no vuelvo mas por ese lado y no lo recomendaré a nadie. :evil:


----------



## ivan_mzr (Sep 14, 2009)

Es mi primer post en el foro nuevo.

No se si les pasa pero despues de arreglar algun aparatejo a mi me preguntan seguido: "Que tenia?" algunas veces se me sale responder: el porque se descompuso que es mas importante, asi se puede prevenir si es el caso, pero los clientes siempre quieren saber que se le "quemo" despues de que le intentas explicar que, te salen con que no te entienden nada.

Quiero ver a alguien explicarle a un cliente le cambiaste un 1n4007 de $.35 dlls a un amplificador de $1200 Dlls y que le vas a cobrar $100 por que te llevaste varios dias buscandole, haber si lo toman de buena manera.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 14, 2009)

por desgracia , aunque estemos en el 2009 podemos ver en todos lados (aunque disimulado en la costumbre) que en algunos aspectos hemos avanzado poco .

creeomso ser distintos por que nos muestran el hambre en ese pueblo al otro lado de el mundo , y sin embargo en nuestro pais lo hay.

creemos que estamso ya lejos de la explotacion que habia en la epoca de lso romanos o en la edad media donde un rey y unos pocos mas hacian lo que querian, y sin embargo a pesad de usar hoy la tecnologia que tenemos , seguimos igual, mas disimulado , pero esta.

somos animales, con poder, es un tema que da para muchisimo.
y todos nos sentimos agobiados por la presion que ejercen los politicos sobre nuestras vidas, aunque no nos demos cuenta, pero es asi.

*si viviesemos en un mundo correcto con nuestro trabajo viviriamos mucho mejor.*
*seriamso mas respetuosos de nuestros vecinos , de los que no lo son, de la naturaleza, de todo.*
*cuidariamos la educacion.*
*no seriamos hipocritas, ni en general ni en particular.*
*habriamos aprendido de lso grandes errores de el ser humano (guerras) .*

pero no es asi, somos humanos y vivimos en esta selva.
ahora este post va tomando cuerpo, por que hay gente que señala que hay tecnicos que actuan muy mal y tambien hay clientes que actuan muy mal.
por que TODOS somos humanos.

como comportarse en cualquier caso ???? 
bueno, eso es un tema para analizar, pero hay algo que no hay que olvidarse:
el tecnico que repara electronica es tecnico cuando repara electronica.
parece una tonteria pero no lo es, quiero decir que cuando :
va de compras al almacen.
lleva el auto a reparar.
llama a un plomero , carpintero, etc. etc.
paga el colegio de sus hijos.
etc.
+etc 
ES CLIENTE.

todos ofrecemos servicios , todos , y todos los recibimos.

¿donde no hay deshonestidad ??? , donde la gente solo dice la verdad y hace lo que le conviene a EL OTRO ??????

creo que ahora que esta un poco mas claro esto se puede ver que el titulo y el principio de este analisis seria interesante pero apuntando al el ser humano , no a un grupito de personas puntual.
por que sino, no tiene nada que ver.

vivimos todos juntos, y peleando, esa es la realidad, si a un grupo lo culpan de cosas y le atan las manos para que "no ataque"..........les aseguro que tampoco "podra defenderse" , por que es un problema de la forma de actuar de TODOS.

quieren plantear como manejarse en un negocio?? de poner aputas??
me parece muy bien , y incluso yo tiraria ideas, en mi forma de trabajar siempre trate de anticiparme, para que no me caguen a mi pero tambien para que el cliente se quede tranquilo que el trabajo saldra bien.
es un tema dificil, no lo niego.

la gente ........ja ........si la voy a comparar con la electronica :
es como un NE555 que cambia sus funciones segun como amanecio ese dia y encima a veces te muerde.


----------



## cypax (Sep 15, 2009)

primero que nada creo que fernandob, es un tecnico activo (que se dedica ha esto)

que vive de la electronica y que el justamente ha tenido que lidiar con la gente real, y con los problemas reales.

por eso lo considero, en su opinion.

por que yo tambien tengo un trabajo real, y me enfrento a las personas reales y  problemas reales.

que aunque no es del ramo de la electronica, es tambien una profesion como cualquier otra.

que no es lo mismo ha cuando esta uno en el liceo o escuela, que tratamos con libros y problemas ficticios.(controlados en una aula).

y nunca hay personas o clientes reales.

lo que si les puedo decir de la honestidad, es que, simpre tratar de aplicarla en todo, profesion, familia, con uno mismo,en fin en general.

principalmente en la profesion, llamese electronica, tecnico, etc....

por que?

por que de eso alimentamos a nuestra familia, y aparte brindamos un servicio.

"recuerden quien no vive para servir, no sirve para vivir".

y cuando no somos honestos y cobramos un precio (abusivo o deshonesto) pues de mala gana no lo pagan, pero perdemos al cliente (para siempre).

y cuando cobramos lo justo , nos pagan de buena gana, conservamos al cliente,(y nos recomienda) y con esto mayor numero de clientes.

pero sobre todo clientes felices.

bien puede ser un fusible o un diodo. y solo cobrar lo justo.(honestidad)

eso hablara de ti y de tu trabajo.

que tipos de clientes hay de todo, como la vida misma.

pero la deshonestidad es mal vista aqui y en china.

entonces simpre hay que trabajar y cobrar bien.

y pues para cobrar les voy ha pasar una frase que decia mi abuelo q.e.p.d.

"se cobra la sabiduria"

porque puede ser un simple fusible! pero el cliente no lo sabia.
por algo te lo traen ha revisar (sin funcionar).

por que si funcionara, no creo que alguien en su sano juicio lo lleve a reparar!

saludos a todos.


----------



## Solutions (Sep 15, 2009)

No entiendo porqué critican tanto a este cuate, que si bien, trató de darnos un mensaje positivo, trata también de transmitirnos su deseo que todos seamos honrados, honestos y sobre todo, JUSTOS... parece utopía o mas que eso talvez... pero es cuestión de cada quien tomar ese mensaje y retenerlo para bien o desecharlo, criticarlo y burlarse de este colega (yo también soy técnico activo)...

Soy técnico, y la verdad a mis clientes siempre les digo, el fallo era un fusible (por ejemplo)  pero por el trabajo son "tal cantidad"... mas de alguno reclama pero igual, el trabajo ya esta hecho y siempre pagan... y luego hasta lo recomiendan a uno... creanlo o no, he tenido buenos resultados


A la gente honesta le gusta la honestidad asi de simple...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 15, 2009)

El problema es que (porlomenos en españa) la gente no repara, se compra uno nuevo que le cuesta la mismo y puede acceder a un modelo superior.
Hay gente que incluso tira objetos que compró hace poco y que funcionan para comprarse otro ligeramente superior y hacer lo mismo constantemente.

Si consigues que venga algun cliente a tu tienda, y encima le cobras barato, no vas a ganar dinero.

Seguro que en este foro hay miles de personas que (como yo) quieren estudiar alguna rama de la electrónica simplemente por el placer de estudiar, pero ya saben de sobra que van a acabar trabajando de camarero en el mcdonals o algo así.
Hoy en día la electrónica es un sector que está en mano de unos pocos japones con dinero, que se dedican a explotar a chinos para enriquecerse.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 15, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Seguro que en este foro hay miles de personas que (como yo) quieren estudiar alguna rama de la electrónica simplemente por el placer de estudiar, pero ya saben de sobra que van a acabar trabajando de camarero en el mcdonals o algo así.
> Hoy en día la electrónica es un sector que está en mano de unos pocos japones con dinero, que se dedican a explotar a chinos para enriquecerse.



No te creas, acá en este mismo foro, el usuario JM Fahey hace amplificador, parlantes y otras cosas hace muchos años y vive de eso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> El problema es que (porlomenos en españa) la gente no repara, se compra uno nuevo que le cuesta la mismo y puede acceder a un modelo superior.
> Hay gente que incluso tira objetos que compró hace poco y que funcionan para comprarse otro ligeramente superior y hacer lo mismo constantemente.



Esos son dos problemas en uno:
1- El consumismo desmedido derivado de un bienestar puramente económico, real o simulado, pero desmedido al fin.
2- En la actualidad la electrónica es un comodity, y como tal, no vale la pena diseñar o construir cosas (por bien que lo hagas) que puedes comprar a una fracción insignificante de lo que te costaría a vos.

Bueno..al menos esa es la visión de la gilada, pero la realidad es diferente....muy diferente, por que hay gigantescas empresas que acaparan la totalidad del diseño y la producción de materiales, componentes y dispositivos electrónicos. Ellos *SI* hacen investigación y desarrollo de alto nivel, con la diferencia que a vos te lo venden cuando a ellos el margen de ganancia se les ha reducido lo suficiente como para justificar un nuevo show de mercadeo. Los países del tercer mundo, los países "emergentes" y aún algunos países del primer mundo están limitados a mirar el crecimiento de la tecnología electrónica desde el asiento de los espectadores...como en un circo...y se preocupan de ello...NADA, por que están tranquilos gastando el salario que ganan trabajando (bue...a veces es un decir que trabajan) y comprando cosas que son obsoletas antes de salir a la venta, tirándolas a la basura cuando aún sirven para comprar una mejor, cuando todavía no conocen la mitad de lo que hace el control remoto del aparato...y en fin....GOTO 1

Bueno...esto no tiene nada que ver con el hilo pero lo puse solo para tratar de aclarar lo que escribió elosciloscopio. No me sigo dando rosca por que voy a terminar enfermo.

Saludos!


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 15, 2009)

Bueno, la cosa es asi. en america latina el precio de un equipo electronico es costoso por una simple razon practicamente no se fabrica. claro con muchas excesiones en algunos rubros, pero si lo hacen... la avaricia y el obtener ganancias desmezuradas lo hacen costoso, para mas remate el modelo economico lo hace de esa forma. pero en estos tiempos de crisis, donde se es mas dificil el conseguir recursos, sea cual fuere la razon hay que pensar con inteligencia.. lo recomendable, "esto va para los reparadores". es tener una tarifa de mano de obra fija, claro varia con el tipo de aparato porque no es lo mismo reparar un tv de 21" que uno de 29". la ides es tener una lista de precios si es posible que el cliente lo visualize y se acostumbre a ello. y creo que asi t podrias quitar muchas culpas, y me preguntaran ¿que hago con un aparato que halla racorrido una sendas de talleres o que no consiga el componente dañado ya despues de 2 horas de trabajo?, alli es donde nosotros tenemos que usar la instrumentacion y el metodo de prueba adecuado para poder encarar las fallas con menos tiempo y asi poder rendir en nuestro trabajo. saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 15, 2009)

En el sector de la reparación deve ser casi imposible fijar precios.
No es lo mismo reparar un TV de 49" al que se le quemó el fusible,
que reparar uno de 19", al que le has tenido que cambiar todos los integrados


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 15, 2009)

bueno claro solo hablo por concepto de mano de obra, se excluye totalmente los respuestos, pero se podria ajustar en casos de equipos muy dañados, si es que se puede reparar por conveniencia economica.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 15, 2009)

flacojuan dijo:


> Bueno, la cosa es asi. en america latina el precio de un equipo electronico es costoso por una simple razon practicamente no se fabrica. claro con muchas excesiones en algunos rubros, pero si lo hacen... la avaricia y el obtener ganancias desmezuradas lo hacen costoso, para mas remate el modelo economico lo hace de esa forma. pero en estos tiempos de crisis,


 
primero esta parte, que le veo una onda, no se si lo malinterpreto o no, asi que *no lo tomes ni personal ni como respuesta al pie de la letra:*

1 --- america latina y avaricia y demas.
es la otra america la que fabrica armas, la que hace negocios con cosas que no consideramso trabajar como ser bancos, bolsa y demas cosas raras.
es la america de arriba la que fabrica epson con ese contador que hace que a proposito la impresora falle.
es la de arriba la que es avara y monstruosa.
si queres deci que la america latina es retrasada, torpe al dejarse avasallar por la otra.
pero no separes una america de la otra y califiques mal a la latina, suena a que la del norte fuese la sede de el vaticano y mas parece la sede de el otro equipo........tamos ???;-)

2 --- obtener ganancias desmezuradas:
no leiste ultimamente de donde se origino la ultima debacle economica ???
no viste en las noticias de un pais de america (¿¿LATINA??) Que dejo o formo parte en la demolicion de unos edificios llenos de gente para manipular algo y provocar una guerra en pos de ciertas cosas ?????????

si te vas a poner a mirar con lso binoculares para juzgar hacelo en todos lados.

ultimamente no se que pasa...........hay algun problema con la imparcialidad ????????
habra que poner en las reglas de el foro eso ????




flacojuan dijo:


> , "esto va para los reparadores". es tener una tarifa de mano de obra fija, claro varia con el tipo de aparato porque no es lo mismo reparar un tv de 21" que uno de 29". .


 
NO HAY REGLAS.
cuando un amigo me conto que un comerciante que tenia ferreteria y agarraba trabajos de reparacion le dijo que le mandaba todo lo que le llegaba si le hacia tal precio fijo, como vos decis, segun el TV.
le hizo precio barato, como algunos aqui hablan de "honestidad" al referirse a cobrar barato.
claro,al pobre pibe siempre le venian cosas dificiles hastaq que se dio cuenta que el ferretero tenia a un pibe que reparaba en el fondo y a el amigo mio solo le mandaba "los muertos".

en fin, hay anecdotas a montones, quien se quiere hacer el guia que escriba lso 10 mandamientos ????????
o la guia correcta ?????
es IMPOSIBLE.

con el mismo aparato podes tener fallas que en 10 minutos solucionas o el 10 dias.
y el cliente como puede saber ???????????
como ??????????

puedo entender que lo hacen de buena fe, pero no se puede poner reglas cuando a lo mucho solo un bando las va a seguir.

hay cosas qu eaprendi hace rato y no es dificil:

cliente :
tengo este parato que hace tal falla , me puede pasar un presupuesto ???
service:
ok , traelo y lo veo
cliente :
aca lo tenes.
service:
lo abre en 5 minutos y mira que no haya sido manoseado y que nada falte (a veces pasa cada cosa...:evil.
service de nuevo:
hasta tanta $$ lo reparo directament e , si te sirve lo dejas , sino , no .
si es algo mas grande no lo hago, te llamo y te digo el nuevo presupuesto previo.

cliente :
bueno.......o no .

siempre , inevitablemente hay cosas que no pueden ser controladas, es cosa de confianza, muchas.
*acaso papa le pidio a mama un examen de ADN antes de seguir gastando $$$$ en tus estudios ????*

todo es asi, es mas, es muy posible que el tecnico que repara tu TV color te cobre 100 $ por una estupidez..........y ?????? se te va a caer la bombacha ?????
a alguno se le caera la verguenza ????????
no, por que hay cosas que el cliente no ve.
*y esto es experiencia propia , de la que los ciegos egoistas no ven :*
uno quiere tener a un buen service, cerca.
en un local a la calle
service oficial mejor.
pero que le cobre poquitito, por que lo de uno es una pavada, si al fin y al cabo.............la TV o lo que sea andaba.
y andaba bien.
es mas, ANDA.
lo que pasa es que dejo de andar, pero andaba bien., no se si me entendes ?????

el asunto es que el tecnico cobra poco , es honesto en su trabajo , PERO SE CAGA DE HAMBRE, a fin de mes no le dan los costos para el alquiler, gastos y vivir.

y un dia se entera que esos gastos los debe poner en la cuenta de lo que vende, por que es asi, sino nada funcionaria.
el con su trabajo debe poder solventarse y vivir.
no hay otra.
asi que debe hacer un prorrateo o no se que y transladar los gastos a el producto que vende o servicio y hacer un estimado.

ya se............je..............por que vivos somos todos, y uno quisiera pagar el Kg de manzanas a el precio que las vende el dueño de el campo alla, en el campo y por tonelada.
asi mismo el cliente NO QUIERE pagar mas que el tiempo de mano de obra de el tecnico.
mano de obra, como si fuese un obrero que hace huevo todo el dia.

es un tema muy peliagudo, mucho, es absurdo discutirlo, si me pongo a contar anecdotas donde uno le explica al cliente que fue una falal dificl de detectar y el clietne te dice en forma despectiva:
es problema tuyo , vos deberias ssaber , es tu oficio..yo quiero pagarte el repuesto y el ratito que demoraste en cambiarlo .

la verdad.

si soy sincero.

en cada taller manda el dueño, los demas son de palo.
y cada uno se hara de los clientes que merezca.
y los clientes tendran el servicio que merecen.

lo demas es al pedo.
en todo es una pelea, y un trabajo ir descubriendo la gente que sirve.

un saludo 

n


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 15, 2009)

Me parece (sin señalar a nadie) que acá están opinando muchos que no se dedican o no se han dedicado a la reparación profesionalmente. Creo que no es muy correcto.

No se puede poner una lista de precios de casi nada, inclusive la mano de obra, porque es variable y relativo a cada trabajo.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 15, 2009)

si drix.

parece que si, lee lo que puse.

pero es un tema infinito.
cada quien pelea lo que opina, y no le interesa o no es capaz de ver mas alla.

mira que tenemso 2 oidos y una boca............pero pareceria que el ser humano necesitaria al revez.....por el uso que le da a las cosas.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 15, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> mira que tenemso 2 oidos y una boca............pero pareceria que el ser humano necesitaria al revez.....por el uso que le da a las cosas.



 Muy bueno maestro Po


----------



## Ashram (Oct 4, 2009)

Al fin es mi turno :evil:, vi este hilo casi desde que empezó, sin embargo, preferí opinar hasta el final pues me resulta muy difícil mantener la cabeza fría al opinar en éste hilo :cabezon:. Esto se debe a que yo tengo la peor experiencia que les puedo compartir: como "matar una profesión y una vocación" :spam:, espero que tengan ya el criterio para entenderme y les sirva de consejo: Prefiero que haya miles de estafadores que cobren precios elevados a que exista un sólo id___a que no sepa valorar su trabajo (si ese tonto quiere regalar su trabajo que lo regale, pero que no lo ponga al precio de una boleada de zapatos). 

Se lo fácil que es "matar" una profesión y una vocación y les diré de antemano pese a que algunos no les parezca el por qué, verán ya sabrán que no me dedico sólo a la electrónica más bien soy médico, el punto es que les contare una pequeña anécdota de como se hecha a perder una profesión, aunque ya casi llegan a la respuesta por ustedes mismos.

Yo soy un profesionista que piensa que entre más estudia una persona :estudiando: tiene derecho a vivir mejor y puede librar más fácilmente los gastos que requiere el sostener una familia, si trabajas en algo que te gusta y que debería seguir ésta ideología mejor. Sin embargo, parece que las cosas no son así, en México el ser médico general era hace poco tiempo algo que te garantizaba que tras un buen de años de estudio podías tener una vida digna y te alcanzaría para sacar una familia adelante, además de ser una profesión que te brinda cierto respeto.

Esto era así hasta hace unos 5 o 6 años, cuando surgió una persona sin la más remota idea de lo que es hacer lo correcto y que no conoce el valor de una profesión:evil:, ni el valor del conocimiento de una persona :estudiando:, que no entiende lo que significa estudiar años y el esfuerzo que esto implica:cabezon:. Esta persona comenzó a forjar una idea, poner un grupo de farmacias que tengan un consultorio anexo en donde los médicos que no valoren su profesión comiencen a cobrar las consultas de 20$ a 25$ (al precio que cobra un bolero por bolear un zapato, una decima parte de lo que un médico cobra en promedio) y el dueño del negocio se beneficio de que todas las medicinas que médico prescriba las compran en la farmacia más cercana, así obtienen ventas en una farmacia de medicamento que tiene poca calidad pero es barata (ya que el medicamento es de tan mala calidad que ocupa tener alguien que lo recete para que la gente lo compre, médico barato y medicina barata). 

Pensó que al fin y en cuenta los médicos son sólo prestadores de servicio y que no les importaría rebajar su consulta pues así tendrían muchos "clientes" a cambio hno:, a fin y al cabo hay desempleo o de seguro hay algún médico que se acabe de cambiar de ciudad o algo así y necesite trabajo urgente . Sin embargo, en poco tiempo lleno el país de sus farmacias con medicamento "similar" y lleno al país de un montón de médicos "similares" que no valoran su profesión que compiten con los médicos generales ya establecidos. Creando así una competencia no ética, que acabó por desprestigiar a la profesión, ahora tenemos que el respeto que se tenía a la profesión médica quedo perdido en gran parte, pues las personas asocian a los médicos con un grupo de personas que cobra 20$ a 25$ su consulta que ganan en ocasiones menos que un bolero de zapatos, o un taquero y que además se equivocan mucho pues al cobrar barato suelen poner poco empeño por la atención que dan al paciente y realmente dan un mal servicio (como si se tratara de atender a clientes y no a pacientes). Con el tiempo en menos de 2 años esto se volvió moda y otras farmacias comenzaron a copiar el modelo de los consultorios baratos anexos a las farmacias (COMO SI FUERAN ELLOS A LOS QUE LES CORRESPONDE FIJAR EL PRECIO DE LAS CONSULTAS MEDICAS “DE MI TRABAJO”). 

Los médicos acabaron ganando una vergüenza :evil: y lo que es peor los han convertido en "empleados" de las farmacias cobrando un sueldo ridículo  y dando recibos de honorarios a las farmacias por comisiones por recetar su medicamento barato que ni siquiera es bueno para curar (y las personas se preguntan por que no se alivian y al final piensan que es el médico). Al final, la medicina de ser una profesión digna, paso a ser una profesión en la que puedes vivir a duras penas y que la gente asocia a un trabajo de mala calidad, además así cobres 20$ o 200$ la consulta si te equivocas te pueden demandar, y a veces, te pueden demandar y hasta ganar aunque no te hayas equivocado!.  En estos momentos estoy por iniciar mis estudios para volverme médico especialista y ya están surgiendo farmacias con consultorios de médicos especialistas que cobran la cuarta parte de lo que deberían de cobrar. No soy un mesías ni nada parecido pero les voy a decir algo, soy el adecuado para decirles esto con justa razón (así no les parezca a más de uno el punto 2): 

1.	COBREN BIEN y si no les parece a los clientes es problema de ellos, no de ustedes!! pero no regalen su trabajo (ya saben lo que pasa). 

2.	Si el cliente viene en un carro del año estáfenlo, o engáñenlo (si así lo desean), realmente si lo hacen no es mi problema, prefiero un estafador a alguien que PIERDA DE VISTA EL VALOR DE SU PROFESIÓN.

 No me imagino que pensarían ustedes si de repente surgiera una empresa de reparación que abarcara rápidamente todo el país que cobrara 30$ (+ traer la piezas de refacción) por reparar cualquier aparato (siempre y cuando compren las refacciones o componentes en la electrónica "similar" de al lado que tiene el lema "Lo mismo pero más barato") y de repente ustedes (que no trabajan en esa empresa) ya no tendrían más que seguirles el juego y bajar sus precios a pesar de que viven a raya. ops:

Se los dejo de reflexión y si hay algún moderador inconforme con algún comentario le pido de favor no modificar ninguna palabra. pss:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2009)

Buscaba el smiley del aplauso...pero lo mas cercano que encontré este.

       

Felicitaciones ASHRAM....el mejor post que visto hasta la fecha!!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 4, 2009)

Ashram dijo:


> Se los dejo de reflexión y si hay algún moderador inconforme con algún comentario le pido de favor no modificar ninguna palabra.



Habría dejado la cita entera, pero se hacía largo.
No sólo coincido con lo que decís, sino que lo vivo más de cerca de lo que pensás. Yo soy Locutor Nacional en mi país.
Según las leyes, somos los de mi prefesión los que debemos grabar las marcas que salgan al aire en los medios de difusión. Pero como hablar saben todos...

A lo largo de los años la falta de una política seria de parte de los organismos que controlan el sector (COMFER principalmente), sumado a la aparición de *inútiles* gritones (hablo del impresentable Tinelli y esa sarta de conductorzuelos) e *imbéciles* que no logran articular tres palabras seguidas (hablo de muchos otros), dio como resultado que cualquiera empezó a ejercer nuestra profesión. Sin título, sin habilitación, sin estudio alguno y convencido de que tiene el derecho de hacerlo, mezclándolo con una mal entendida libertad de expresión.

Como es la plata la que mueve al mundo y son los medios los que le tuercen el brazo a algunos gobiernos (el de Cristina incluido), el estándar pasó a ser que cualquiera podía hacer lo que se le antojara. Y lo hicieron.
Juntando eso con unos deplorables colegas (comparables a los médicos de las farmacias mexicanas) que empezaron a grabar por monedas y a trabajar "por el pancho y la coca", tenemos que hoy nadie valora el trabajo de mi ramo y caemos siempre en la misma cantinela de "Grabámelo vos... Si no te cuesta nada..."
El aire es gratis, pero si querés que lo use para vos es otra cosa. Eso sí vale.

Apoyar un estetoscopio es algo que no cuesta nada. Saber qué significa ese soplido y cómo se cura... Eso sí vale.

Una resistencia no cuesta casi nada. Saber cuál es la que hay que cambiar... Ahí está el valor.

El denominador común está en la desvalorización sistemática del trabajo intelectual y del conocimiento. El primer resultado es la aparición de chapuceros que se dicen profesionales y así justifican esa desvalorización, realimentando el sistema.
El segundo y más triste es el embrutecimiento progresivo de un pueblo.

No me acuerdo del autor, pero la frase dice que "un pueblo inculto es más fácil de dominar". Gran verdad y terrible objetivo de gobiernos varios.
De Descartes me viene a la cabeza que  "no describimos el mundo que vemos: vemos el mundo que podemos describir", y de Gandhi cuando contestó que "justamente por ser un pueblo tan pobre, no podemos darnos el lujo de no invertir en educación".

Me da cierta tristeza admitirlo, pero estamos en el principio del párrafo anterior, y no sé cómo ni cuándo llegaremos al final.

Saludos (y si a otro Moderador le molesta alguna palabra mía, que la cambie)


----------



## electrodan (Oct 4, 2009)

En última instancia, la capacidad de decidir si la calidad de determinado servicio empeora, la tienen sus clientes. Si la mayoría de la gente optara por la calidad ante el precio, estoy seguro de que esas cosas no pasarían. Sin embargo, o curre todo lo contrario (solo vean la cantidad de gente que ve a Tinelli y a esos "conductorzuelos").
MI conclusión: las masas prefieren cosas baratas y de mala calidad. Creo que si la educación mejorara, esto sería diferente (al fin y al cabo, nuestra manera de actuar y de pensar está condicionada por nuestro entorno, especialmente en la  infancia y la juventud). Pero, al fin y al cabo, la libertad existe.
Y por último, recuerden que nadie es dueño de la verdad absoluta.


----------



## raydel12 (Oct 4, 2009)

Buen dia desde Mexico, con respecto al tema de la calidad y en especial con el comentario de Cacho de argentina es cierto q el pueblo ò los clientes, son los q van ò vamos a decidir la calidad de su servicios. 
Cierto, debemos exigir algo bueno pero debemos pagar lo justo por ello, tambien es cierto q no somos buenos compradores, cuantas veces preferimos lo barato aunque sepamos la calidad baja de tal producto ya sea bien o servicio por X Ò Y razòn. 
Pero como prestadores de servicios no podemos darnos el lujo de perder ò abaratar nuestro conocimiento ya se a de tipo tecnico ò de ingenieria (refiriendome a la electronica) siempre y cuando sea legitimo a esto me refiero a que conosco gente que le llama reparacion a cambiar solo piezas visiblemente dañadas sin tener la mas minima idea de cono se dañaron y de hacer algo para que no pase de nuevo( yo les llamo cambiapartes. ) entonces mi conclusion es que si queremos dignificar la electronica por asi decirlo hay que hacer las cosas bien hechas a la primera y explicar al cliente mas o menos cual fue el trabajo y asi poder justificar el valor de este para poder ganar las dos parte seria justo no.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 4, 2009)

¿Acaso leen lo que escriben? El conocimiento NO se pierde (al menos que lo olvides); mucho menos se roba. Lo que se puede hacer con el conocimiento es obtenerlo, aplicarlo, ampliarlo y transmitirlo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 4, 2009)

Lo mismo, lo mismo. lo mismo...

Aceptemoslo, no podemos cambiar el mundo, en cambio, si podemos exorcisar nuestros demonios internos!!!.

Empezemos a ser mejores personas cada dia!!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 4, 2009)

Pero vos hablás de individuos, Electro.
Yo hablo de sociedades.

Creo que estaremos de acuerdo en que una sociedad es mucho más que un simple conjunto de individuos. Hay una cultura, un código, una base común.
Ese conocimiento sí que se pierde, por más que haya cuatro que lo recuerden. Es un conocimiento colectivo, que en lo individual sólo tiene valor anecdótico.

Yo sé que la cultura persa tenía tales y cuales costumbres. ¿Y con eso qué?.
Yo no tengo la cultura persa, ni soy persa, ni pertenezco a ella.
Los iraníes pueblan el territorio que una vez los persas y descienden de ellos, pero no son persas. Lo triste de una cultura es su muerte, y la agonía empieza con la ignorancia.
No la ignorancia individual, sino la colectiva. Esa es la que da miedo.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 4, 2009)

Por lo general, una cultura muere para dar lugar a una nueva. Por alguna razón, no siento temor ante la evolución cultural en si misma. Lo que me preocupa es que evolucionemos hacia algo peor.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 4, 2009)

Menos mal que es la Sala de Charla y nos podemos ir un poco por las ramas...

Una cultura no muere para dar paso a otra. Muta, evoluciona, cambia o como se le quiera decir.
Si muere, es porque la matan y ese "culturicidio" usualmente se da de adentro para afuera. ¿Cómo? Fácil, embruteciéndose y haciendo de la ignorancia una virtud.
Se va sumando de a uno para lograr la caída.

Es un asunto que excede a las personas y últimamente no es tema de agenda de los gobiernos (bananeros) que nos van tocando.

¿Qué me importa a mí lo que pase dentro de 20 años, si mi gobierno termina en 4?
¿Cómo haría yo para obtener réditos por algo que va a dar frutos dentro de una o dos generaciones?
Con ese tipo de ejemplos gubernamentales y una buena desinversión en educación y cultura, bien sostenida y acentuada a lo largo de varias décadas, llegamos a lo que hoy somos: Un subcontinente embrutecido. Un subcontinente empobrecido. Un subcontinente dominable con facilidad.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 4, 2009)

*muy buenos comentarios estoy leyendo , me parece muy interesante.*

*en algo que difiero es en que la gente elige.*
*no es asi (para mi ).*
*lo he visto y vivido y le he prestado atención muy de cerca.*
*hay muchos factores que hacen que una sociedad cambie en determinado sentido.*
*han puesto muchas verdades, como que la educacion "lo hace a uno".*

*yo he vivido y visto  como la gente elige cosas que No son las correctas e incluso se justifican, se convencen de que estan eligiendo , pero se que no es asi, es una eleccion de resignacion.*
*uno elige quedarse sin cobertura social o prepaga de salud y dice para si mismo que el hospital publico es bueno, pero sabemos que en verdad se esta queriendo convencer para no sufrir, por que la verdad es que No puede pagar la cobertura medica privada.*
*uno elige comprar una PC o una heladera barata por que la verdad es que NO PUEDE pagarse una mejor, esa es la unica verdad.*

*hay muchas cosas que luego idiotizan a la gente , como tiene que vivir una vida con excusas y autoengaños al final se lo creen.*

*pero....de donde se origina todo esto ????'*
*lo que cuenta el colega mexicano es algo malo que creó una empresa grande, un pulpo comercial o un oportunista comercial.*
*Pero para evitar esas cosas estan los colegios (colegio de medicos , de ingenieros, etc) y las autoridades de el gobierno.*
*El asunto es que si miran para otro lado,  o las autoridades  no hacen lo que deben por que una persona o muchas se hacen los tontos por que reciben $$$ nada funciona.*

*Si lo pensamos un poco sabemos que vivimos en una SOCIEDAD , el conjunto de millones de seres humanos que deben vivir con reglas, sino seria un caos, todos sabemos que esta bien , que es correcto.*
*Sabemos que en una sociedad gigante pueden ocurrir muchas irregularidades, tantas y tan variadas que no se pueden escribir, siempre salen nuevas.*
*Por eso se creó la justicia, que siempre fue la cabeza o el esqueleto de una sociedad.*

*Si la justicia , si la gente que esta en los cargos altos, y por altos me refiero obviamente a cargos de poder , de decisión se han vuelto corruptos todo se cae.*
*Simplemente asi es.*

*la gente agobiada por que nada le alcanza va perdiendo de a poco todo: la educacion de los hijos, la buena calidad de vida, el respeto por los demas , todo.*

*creo que podria decir que si la sociedad humana es una gran masa viva actualmente y desde hace tiempo esta siendo afectada por un virus que la daña y muchisimo , que es lo que mencionamos.*

*estas cosas degradan a las sociedades y no solo eso, la empujan a la miseria , a el totalitarismo y a guerras sin sentido, guerras decididas por gente enferma.*

*hoy hablaba con un amigo, de argentina ,  hablabamos de la jueza que fue noticia ultimamente , y de que una persona asi no solo "actuo como actuo" en ese caso, en ese momento .*
*(pongan en internet "jueza parrilli" )*
*el asunto es que esa señora es asi desde hace rato, desde siempre.*
*con sus empleados, con sus colegas, con su familia.*

*y caemos en algo que hace rato pienso, y es un ejercicio que demuestra como esta la sociedad y la gente que tiene el poder para decidir:*

*miren este ejercicio:*

*tomen a 10 profesionales de psicologia o sea medicos loqueros de paises lejanos, digamos para este ejemplo profesionales EUROPEOS que no conozcan a la gente de America.*

*luego demosles 30 pacientes, 20 de ellos personas comunes, sanas y no tanto.*
*y mezcladas entre ellas los 10 pacientes que faltan, hagamos un tuti - fruti de dirigentes de America.*
*menem*
*bush*
*cualquier K*
*y 7 mas a eleccion.*

*ESTOY MAS QUE SEGURO que por lo menos a 8 de esos dirigentes les diagnosticaran conductas antisociales, y distintas patologias que se contradicen con lo que llamamos "gente sana" .*
*y creo que a mas de la mitad los consideraran un peligro para la sociedad .*

*siempre pense que entre nuestros dirigentes hay sociopatas muy bien camuflageados.*
*gente carente de sentimientos y/o de empatia hacia los demas.*

*es toda una enfermedad.*


----------



## asherar (Oct 4, 2009)

Alguien, bastante cínico, dijo una vez: 

"uno no tiene lo que merece, tiene lo que negocia." 

Hoy en día no vivo de la electrónica, pero he pasado más de 5 años (del 2000 al 2006) tratando de hacerme un oficio, en la calle con trabajos particulares, y como empleado de empresas negreras (trabajando casi a destajo y sin contrato). No he sido reparador, sino que intenté vivir de desarrollos a particulares. 
Sé lo qué significa cuando alguien dice que "la calle está dura". 
No tengo recetas de vida, pero les puedo dejar una breve síntesis de mi experiencia y mi reflexión. 

 Muchachos, todo lo que  se deja librado al azar se va degradando, desordenando. 
Lo dice la 2da ley de la Termodinámica: la entropía (una medida del desorden) solo puede aumentar. 
Para que la transformadorrmación sea hacia algo determinado, deseado, es necesario ejercer *trabajo eficiente en esa dirección*. El azar no construye lo que uno quiere, construye al azar. 

Esto vale con los sistemas inanimados, pero curiosamente también vale con la gente. 
No porque el azar no construya, sino porque siempre hay alguno que se quiere chorear (robar) todo. 
En este caso, para evolucionar coherentemente las sociedades se autoimponen reglas e instituciones. 
Estas instituciones deberían velar por que las reglas se cumplan (como los moderadors en el foro). 
La macana es que las instituciones las administran personas, "funcionarios". 
Juan D. Perón, un ex-presidente de Argentina, dijo una vez: 

"los funcionarios trabajan bien, pero trabajan mejor si los controlan".  

Y desgraciadamente, a diario comprobamos que es así.  
Por eso, lo que no sirve es lavarse las manos y esperar que el trabajo en la dirección que nosotros queremos lo haga otro.   Qué quiero decir ? 
Que la sociedad que queremos la tenemos que construir *nosotros*. 

Suena idealista ? Suena anticuado ? Claro, que sí. 
Pero no podemos esperar nada de las leyes de la oferta y la demanda, porque no hay tal cosa como el libre mercado. Los que piden mercado liberado son los que luego juegan al "dumping" y terminan controládolo con monopolios. Como cuando un hipermercado vende por debajo del costo hasta fundir al mercadito de la esquina, y luego levanta los precios a lo que se le da la gana. Las anécdotas que contaron ashram y Cacho se repiten por miles. 
Por su parte, los gobernantes "de turno" están preocupados por que se les termina el mandato en 4 años. Hasta en algunos casos están ellos detrás del monopolio. 
Según esta lógica => Primer enemigo: las superestructuras. 

En esta marea de intereses e interesados, los oficios demasiado liberales que se van devaluando son los que no tienen gremio. Porque se puede doblegar fácilmente a un individuo, (y es ahí donde las empresas corren con ventaja). 
Y un individuo, para defenderse, puede llegar a pensar en formas bastante cuestionables: "si a mí me pegan, yo pego." 
Y así de a poquito vamos entrando nosotros también en nuestra pequeña guerra de guerrillas urbana: "reparador contra cliente". 
Según esta lógica => Segundo enemigo: el cliente. 

Doblegar a un gremio, en cambio, ya cuesta un poco más de esfuerzo, porque en el interín el monopolio pierde dinero.  Entonces, el primer objetivo de la resistencia agremiada está en hacer que al monopolio no le convenga (en $) doblegar al gremio. 
La otra pata de la ecuación es lograr que el cliente nos vea como su aliado. (!!!!) 

Durante años de dictaduras y gobiernos cómplices de las corporaciones, a los individuos se nos ha ido metiendo en la cabeza la idea de que nada se puede porque el "sistema" es omnipotente. 
Lo que pasa hoy en Honduras nos muestra que esa historia todavía no fue superada. Y lo primero que suprime una dictadura es el derecho a reunirse. 
Justamente! Los gobiernos nos quieren hacer sentir que los particulares estamos solos, aislados e indefensos. Incluso nos han querido convencer de que la única manera "digna" de salir adelante es individualmente. 
Según esta lógica => Tercer enemigo: "la competencia". 

El forista que funda este tema es emisario de ese mensaje, al que le agrega un 
poco de su "moral de cliente" (cóbreme baratito). 

Parto de la base que estamos en el mismo "barco", y hace tiempo que está haciendo agua. Nos conviene cooperar,  no competir.  Al menos por el momento, hasta que haya una torta grande para repartir. 

Durante años a los particulares nos han "quebrado" la moral. 
Por eso la primera "tarea para la casa" es *recuperarse* de esa quebradura. 
Luego, tal vez sea hora de ver cómo *juntarse* para defender el "gremio". 
Y si el gremio no existe, *crearlo*. 

Internet y foros como éste son un buen punto de partida. 
Aprovechémoslos mientras los tenemos ! 

Y el tiempo corre, ... tic, tac, tic, tac, ...

Saludos ! ;-)


----------



## diego_z (Oct 4, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:


> y dice el cliente: "esta muy caro, armamelo, mejor me lo llevo" o el tipico: "ahh bueno yo vengo despues".
> 
> Saludos.


 no lei todo pero me gusto esto , si me dicen asi , que espere sentado el hombre que se lo voy a armar jaja que lo lleve o lo tiro a la basura


----------



## electrodan (Oct 4, 2009)

Que curioso, yo mismo me contradecí en cierta medida.  Comparto en parte lo que Fernando dijo sobre la libertad, de que todas las decisiones que tomamos están condicionadas por las influencias del medio en el que vivimos y nos desarrollamos, y también, por los rasgos genéticos.
En cuanto a la muerte de determinada cultura, no entiendo como puede existir una sociedad sin cultura. Si se aniquila la cultura, ¿que es lo que ocupará ese lugar?.
Por otro lado, creo que la salud de la cultura va dando pequeñas oscilaciones en periodos cortos (de décadas), pero si miramos hacia 500 años atrás, estoy seguro de que estamos mucho mejor cultural y socialmente que en esa época.
Los factores que influyen en una sociedad son innumerables. Pero uno de los principales es la educación (de eso no hay duda).


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 5, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> Lo mismo, lo mismo. lo mismo...
> 
> Aceptemoslo, no podemos cambiar el mundo, en cambio, si podemos exorcisar nuestros demonios internos!!!.
> 
> Empezemos a ser mejores personas cada dia!!!



:cabezon: Mentira.... SI PODEMOS CAMBIAR AL MUNDO y si no me creen entonces preguntenle a gente como Gandi, Einstein, Galileo, y hasta Hitler y el Asesino del Zodiaco

La pregunta no es si podemos cambiar al mundo.... la pregunta es... De que modo queremos cambiar al mundo?? para bien o para mal?


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 13, 2009)

Aver, no soy electronico , o mas que eletronico oxidado soy informaciónrmatico , tengo un pequeño local de informática donde vendo PCs, accesorios respuestos y por supuesto hago reparaciones , 
como ustedes sabran el tecnico informaciónrmatico es una especie de hijo bobo del electronico ,aqui si no anda se cambia pieza y listo , no anda la fuente , bueno se tira y se pone otra.. 

 de todas formas como tecnicos reparadores se pelea todo el dia con la desconfianza del cliente , , todos los dias se eschucha ,"no se que puede ser , si andaba!" 
y todos los dias se conoces historias de colegas reparadores que vacunaron a alquien , muchos se van con el presupuesto inflado y buscan segunda opinion muchos caen , para hacerlo claro devo hacerlo con ejemplos...
El caso clasico es el de "se te quemo todo" (seguido de un esperanzador) "por suerte se salvo el disco!" , bueno , despues de ese presupuesto de reparacion donde
TOdo= Mother + Micro +memoria + fuente =$750  me caen con el PC y me encuentro con que solo se quemo la fuente y lo demas anda.. y eso o cosas similares ,pasan muy seguido eso es desonestidad en la profesion y esta mal  por que genera desconfianza en el cliente y uno que por honesto hace eternamente el papel de bobo deve sortear esa carga. 
Pero lo mas dificil no es decirle al cliente , le cambie la fuente te sale todo $120 , sino tratar de lidiar con " entonces me quisieron Cagar" , uno tiene que decir hacerce el gil y mirar para otro lado , por que el desprestijio de uno genera desconfianza para todos , ese cliente se va conforme , y seguro vuelve , pero en otros queda la idea (muy facil de aceptar en este pais) de que son todos iguales.....


Pero no queiro decir con esto que hay que pasar por gil en cada arreglo y contar todos los detalles de la reparacion y cobrar el repuesto y 30 mangos no!

yo creo que la principal falencia esta en que se piensa que honesto= barato

si tengo que arreglar algo y me tardo 2 o 3 dias en encontrar la falla,y descubro que era un pabada imperdonable que deveria darme cuenta en 3 minutos por que era algo que ya me paso 200 veces y siempre se resuelve igual (ejemplo micro recalentando por ventilador tapado de mugre) ,y no le podes cobrar por los 3 dias , tenes que cobra una changa y el ventilador , pero si tardas 2 minutos en descubrir que tenia una tapa de boligrafo atascada dentro del lector de CD  (veridico!!)  de una PC que *"Cliente:NO LA TOCA NADIE ; NO SE POR QUE NO ANDA"* , y... yo opino que tenes que fajarlo ..
osea, ya me enrosque también.,.. es una opinión mas


----------

